# shocked



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Accu-weather forecaster joe bastardi resigned from accu-weather.com on monday. NO reasons were given. As soon as i found out i cancelled my accu-weather pro site, JB was accu-weather, he will be sorely missed. Hopefully he comes back with his own weather service, my check will already be in the mail if he does:waving:


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

FISHERBOY;1251503 said:


> Accu-weather forecaster joe bastardi resigned from accu-weather.com on monday. NO reasons were given.


I'm curious, how did you find out?

He should have given notice!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Probably because Accuweather has been horse sh*t with predictions this year and he doesn't want to be a part of it.


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

Accuweather has done very well forecasting for my area. Better than anyone else.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

stargazer;1251872 said:


> Accuweather has done very well forecasting for my area. Better than anyone else.




I dont know man. Joe said that Maine was going to have a rough ride thanksgiving-christmas. and that January was going to be quiet... He was completely wrong. I think he resigned and is going to take a shot at predicting something more predictable like sporting events...


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

stargazer;1251872 said:


> Accuweather has done very well forecasting for my area. Better than anyone else.


They used to good here to but they have not even been close this year are to big storms of 18 + they were low by at least 10 inches


----------

